# The BEST band I've ever seen live



## Ballistic 21 (Sep 2, 2010)

On Solid Ground from Fayetteville North Carolina at their reunion show a year after they broke up. 
They have the heaviest music and it's handsdown best show I've ever been to period.


Thought i would share this with you all.


----------



## xJeremiahx (Sep 2, 2010)

You need to get out more.


----------



## joelozzy (Sep 3, 2010)

Can I ask what shows you've been to in the past?


----------



## signalgrey (Sep 3, 2010)

any singer that does the one legged hardcore hop should be shot.

perhaps see more shows....then compare again.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Sep 3, 2010)

lmao


----------



## elbiatcho1 (Sep 3, 2010)

Bald dude does an awesome dance around 2:00.


----------



## Spondus (Sep 3, 2010)

I hope you're trollin'.


----------



## Laxdude67 (Sep 3, 2010)

parkway drive. warped 2010. hartford,ct. right in front to the right side. amazing show. crowd, eh.
met them all at their signing table. great down to earth dudes, and got to hang out with winston after the show.


----------



## setsuna7 (Sep 3, 2010)

Napalm Death-Kuala Lumpur 2007

Lamb Of God-Singapore 2010

Soilwork-Kuala Lumpur 2008

Caliban-Kuala Lumpur 2008


----------



## nojyeloot (Sep 3, 2010)

xJeremiahx said:


> You need to get out more.



It's actually a good opportunity to shed some light. 

Ballistic 21, check out the faceless for a good show


----------



## GeoMantic (Sep 4, 2010)

That was terrible.


----------



## Andii (Sep 4, 2010)

nojyeloot said:


> check out the faceless for a good show



Oh yes. 


Also Necrophagist: Seeing them perform what seems impossible so flawlessly is a sight that everyone needs to behold.


If you like Metalcore (or whatever they are because it's not so run of the mill) After the Burial is really good live.

Decapitated. Super intense.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 4, 2010)

I saw a metalcore band called The Hurt Process a fair few years back at the local venue, and they were the most insane live bandI've ever seen. Massive stage presence, ripped the stage up and sounded perfect in the process. By far one of the best metalcore bandsI know.

No live vid, but this is a tune.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Sep 4, 2010)

His choice in music is his choice. No reason to mock someone. Best live performance I've seen was Through the Eyes of the Dead in 2007


----------



## SargeantVomit (Sep 4, 2010)

I've never been to a festival or seen a huge act play, can't afford that shit. 

With that said, Buried Inside when they played here in like 2005 was intense as fuck.


----------



## hutchman (Sep 4, 2010)

In no particular order

Lamb of God
Dream Theater
Tool
Brett Garsed Band
Behemoth
Megadeth


----------



## Chris Bowsman (Sep 4, 2010)

Why does the bass player keep swinging his bass around like that?


----------



## noob_pwn (Sep 7, 2010)

I remember seeing parkway drive the first time they ever came to sydney (this was way back in the day). Great band then and still a great band now but I don't dig their latest offering. They really have paved the way for a lot of Aussie bands, you really do have to work 10x harder over here to get anywhere.

That being said i think the best show I've ever been to was dillinger escape plan earlier this year (with periphery). Dillinger live are in a league of their own


----------



## brainchild (Sep 8, 2010)

+1 to Dillinger. 

Most brutal mosh pit I've ever had the pleasure to be in and yet they were still so tight!

But can no one can be TOOL in terms of visuals and sound.

BTBAM on their colours tour are of worthy mention too.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 8, 2010)

My favorite live band is Killswitch Engage. They have a different live show every time I see them, and it is constantly getting better. They had the whole lawn at superpages doing the Wall of Death when I saw them at Mayhem.


----------



## Ewoks (Sep 8, 2010)

Some band named Inevitable End that played a local show and got signed the day after.
The show was pretty sick and the guitarist lost 2 teeth by throwing his guitar around, it was very intense.

Shoot me for this one, but i'll have to say Enter Shikari aswell, their live performances are epic!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Sep 8, 2010)

BTBAM
Incubus
August Burns Red
Every band on Sound of the Underground tour for 2007 (with the exception of Necro everyone boo'd him off lmao)


----------



## avenger (Sep 16, 2010)

cwhitey2 said:


> BTBAM
> Incubus
> August Burns Red
> Every band on Sound of the Underground tour for 2007 (*with the exception of Necro everyone boo'd him off lmao*)


 

That happened here too. Boo'ed off stage but not befor ehima nd his crew told everyone they sucked.


----------



## slayerrulesyo (Sep 18, 2010)

Best band I've seen live: The Mars Volta. Hands down.
Or Circa Survive

Metal Bands: Lamb of God or Misery Signals

And to OP: With SOOO much stage, there's way too much power stance and not enough jumping around!


----------



## Joeywilson (Sep 18, 2010)

Hands down Dillinger!


----------



## abyss258 (Sep 18, 2010)

Gojira, mofos. Don't *ever* miss an opportunity to see them!


----------



## ZEBOV (Sep 19, 2010)

hutchman said:


> In no particular order
> 
> Lamb of God
> Dream Theater
> ...


 
I saw Tool in May 2007, and they had absolutely no stage presence. Maynard stood next to the drums the entire show, Justin on stage left, Adam on stage right, and their shoes might as well have been Gorilla Glued to the floor (Danny's to the pedals). They played 4 filler tracks from 10,000 Days. I couldn't believe I paid $50 for that. Worst concert I have ever been to.

As for the best performance, Kiss and Blue Man Group put on mind blowing shows, yet they are very very different from each other.


----------



## Daggorath (Sep 19, 2010)

Meshuggah, without doubt. The tightest and most intense band live, the groove makes you go fuckin' nuts.


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 19, 2010)

My favorite performance was Coheed and Cambria. I was moved by it.


----------



## tbird11 (Sep 19, 2010)

ZEBOV said:


> I saw Tool in May 2007, and they had absolutely no stage presence. Maynard stood next to the drums the entire show, Justin on stage left, Adam on stage right, and their shoes might as well have been Gorilla Glued to the floor (Danny's to the pedals). They played 4 filler tracks from 10,000 Days. I couldn't believe I paid $50 for that. Worst concert I have ever been to.
> 
> As for the best performance, Kiss and Blue Man Group put on mind blowing shows, yet they are very very different from each other.



Tool don't need stage presence, it's not their thing at all, absolutely awe inspiring live IMO, their show is a feast for the aural and visual senses! They have always just let their music do the talking, no bullshit and no gimmicks. That's why they have a multitude of die hard fans and that's why they are the only band that can put out a record every 5 years and still remain on top. They just flex their musical muscle and people buy records and attend shows with little to no promotion. It's amazing really. Saw them in Melbourne on Lateralus and 10000 days tours. Some of my fondest memories. I'd pay $50 to see them all day long. Just my two cents though....... each to his own.

Some other of my favorite gigs include:

Nile,
Meshuggah,
Procupine Tree,
Faith no more,
Decapitated,
The Devin Townsend project.


----------



## The Beast (Sep 19, 2010)

Black Label Society - 2009
G3 - 2003
Ministry - 2004

But my favorite will be the Megadeth, Slayer, and Anthrax show next month, hands down.


----------



## aleXander (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh....my....god....that was freggin' horrible


----------



## Murmel (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm probably gonna get ass-raped with flame for this, but I enjoy Green Days live shows very much. Mainly because Billy Joe Armstrong always runs around like a crazy bitch 

Edit: And they can actually pull off their songs well, not like many other bands that sound like crap when they play live.


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Murmel said:


> I'm probably gonna get ass-raped with flame for this, but I enjoy Green Days live shows very much. Mainly because Billy Joe Armstrong always runs around like a crazy bitch



A good show is a good show.


----------



## aleXander (Sep 19, 2010)

Murmel said:


> I'm probably gonna get ass-raped with flame for this, but I enjoy Green Days live shows very much. Mainly because Billy Joe Armstrong always runs around like a crazy bitch
> 
> Edit: And they can actually pull off their songs well, not like many other bands that sound like crap when they play live.


 
No flame for being honest.
And yes a great show is a great show.
I don't like WhiteChapel at ALL and I've seen them live before and they put on a good show.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Sep 19, 2010)

abyss258 said:


> Gojira, mofos. Don't *ever* miss an opportunity to see them!



This.

GOJIRA The Heaviest Matter In The Universe Live Pro-Shot - Videos on Demand - Metal Injection

Gojira is indescribable live. Just, ...intense.


And Behemoth.


----------



## aslsmm (Sep 19, 2010)

2 cents opend for korn this last summer in medford oregon. i wanted them to head line after i saw their performance. korn was cool but 2 cents was killer. way harder music than korn and way harder rockers.


----------



## mhickman2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Best show I ever saw was Black Sabbath at Ozzfest 99 with the original lineup. There was a comraderie in the crowd I'd never experienced before. It was a truly spiritual experience. Their performance was incredible. Iommi and Ozzy have a really good stage presence. I got soaked by buckets of water and a firehose. Would pay a great deal of money to experience that again. 

KISS in 2000. Original lineup. Loud+Pyro+Great performance=Awesome. 2nd best. I had an awesome time at that one.


----------



## ttiwguitar (Sep 22, 2010)

Let's be real here. This is the best live band ever.



But seriously... Porcupine Tree and Rush are the best I've seen.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Sep 22, 2010)

I'd have to say that the best band I've ever seen live would go to Opeth when the Sounds Of The Underground tour was still going. It was an off-date show in Austin where it was only Lamb Of God (headliner), Opeth, Unearth, Chimaira, and A Life Once Lost performed but when Opeth came on they were flawless and Alkerfeldt's voice live is just as it is on the cd, PLUS... they had Gene fuckin' Hoglan as their drummer for this show PLUS... it was raining off and on that day but during their set since their music is so atmospheric the rain would pick up more during the more intense parts and let up during the calmer parts as if they had it synchronized or something, completely blew my mind.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Sep 22, 2010)

To the OP:

How many shows have you been to? I don't want to come off as a dick, but please do yourself a favor, and go to more shows.

If you dig the deathcore thing (which I assume you do) go see Whitechapel in a small club. 

And, when Nergal gets better, everybody needs to see Behemoth in a club. And Gojira. Well, fuck, any band is better in a small club.


----------



## Varcolac (Sep 22, 2010)

The "riff" before the first breakdown at 0:37 = what? This music does nothing for me, and the live performance is certainly not of the highest quality. Even the people in the front row aren't getting into it that much. Just sounds like a collection of breakdowns to me to be frank, and the ridiculous poses and moves that the band members are pulling makes it seem even worse. Sure, experience is subjective, but as has been suggested, you probably need to see better gigs. 

Anyways, good live bands?

Opeth, every time. Seen them once every tour since Blackwater Park and they never disappoint. Plus, Mikael is hi-feckin'-larious between songs. Opeth and original-lineup Decapitated in the Mean Fiddler on the Blackwater Park tour was astonishing. Decapitated these days is inferior, especially when you add in the nostalgia-goggles I see that show through, but still well worth the price of admission.

Ihsahn was fucking amazing, better with his solo material than with Emperor. Leprous, the backing band, are incredibly proficient musicians and execute seemingly every vocal harmony perfectly. Would highly recommend seeing him.

On vocal harmonies and general awesomeness, Bad Religion are one of the best punk bands I've seen. They even got the Brixton Academy's sound system to not suck, which takes some doing. In addition, they don't believe in the idiot rock star ritual of encores: they just keep playing until the venue unplugs them and turns the house lights on.

Propagandhi are likewise incredible live. It's stretching the outer limits of what's still "punk rock" before it turns into metal, but despite the frenetic odd-meter madness of the music and the polysyllabic vocal rantings about everything from religion to animal rights to the selling out of their entire genre (via rastafarianism, pigs, and Lars Fredriksen's pot belly) they pull it off amazingly. They even got the lead singer of Black Widow on stage with them in London to join them in a rendition of "Come to the Sabbat." 

Oh, and Maiden. Maiden Maiden Maiden. Maiden Maiden Maiden Maiden. Energy pours off the stage at a Maiden show. They're astounding. Bruce Dickinson is your daddy and you know it.












 Oh, and the Sabbat. Come to it.


----------



## NaYoN (Sep 22, 2010)

Gojira is awesome live in a small venue. So is Nile. Interestingly enough, so is I set my friends on fire 

Also veil of maya, after the burial.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Sep 22, 2010)

Don't worry OP, some of the bands mentioned in this thread have even worse live shows than the vid you posted, IMO of course...


----------



## Thaeon (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow... A few good shows...

Tool, especially when Meshuggah opened for them.
311 on the Transistor tour actually put on a really good show.
G3: Satriani, Vai, and Petrucci
Rob Zombie w/John 5
Vai at the Wiltern LG in LA in '05.
Big Wreck in '98
Nine Inch Nails probably holds the number 1 slot though. Their live sound is UNBELIEVABLE.

And I'm going to Massive Attack in Dallas in a couple months. It will rank at the top as well.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Sep 23, 2010)

Pain of Salvation  Worth every fucking minute of the ear torture i suffered from Lake of Tears that played before them..


----------



## Lozek (Sep 23, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I saw a metalcore band called The Hurt Process a fair few years back at the local venue, and they were the most insane live bandI've ever seen.



They used to open for my band around '96/'97 when they were still called 'Caution', and they were a covers band doing stuff like Green Day. They then moved onto original songs with lyrics like 'I am pure & you're a lemming'  Probably still got some casette demos somewhere


----------



## 7slinger (Sep 26, 2010)

TooL, ozzfest 1998 (I think)

it was like putting the AEnima CD into a 10 million watt stereo setup (in a good way) along with an extra heaping dose of MJK sarcasm...he came out as reverend maynard with a wig on and a bible, gave us a nice sermon before chucking the bible into the crowd and strippin down to his shorts. I've never seen a crowd go after something the way they went after that bible, it looked like a god damn feeding frenzy

totally awesome show though, they fuckin rocked, completely blew me away


----------



## B36arin (Sep 26, 2010)

Porcupine Tree, hands down! Meshuggah, Cannibal Corpse and Maiden get honorable mentions, but I've never seen anyone come close to Porcupine Tree. I'm yet to see Gojira though, I will as soon as they're in the area.


----------



## theclap (Sep 26, 2010)

brainchild said:


> +1 to Dillinger.
> 
> Most brutal mosh pit I've ever had the pleasure to be in and yet they were still so tight!
> 
> ...



Dillinger was by far the most intense show crowd/band wise. I saw them with chris penney and those mfers were all over the stage so +2 on that 

BTBAM when they played colors straight through was the most phenomenal show i have ever witnessed hands down and got to see it at my favorite venue in philly, the first unitarian church. then shake paul waggoner's hand

to add to this, if you ever get the chance to see SUNNO))) do it i saw them in an actual church and it was one of the wildest experiences of my life.

lastly, i saw Gojira mentioned. They are the tightest i've seen live

here's my proof of dillinger being the wildest live

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-lxwlgyhhA


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Sep 26, 2010)

^I heard the Sunn O))) playing in a church basement story. Aparently it's close to life altering.

My favs are probably Meshuggah and Martyr as far as live shows go. I keep missing Tool when they come to town but I think it would rank up there.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Sep 26, 2010)

Incubus was the best I've ever seen.


----------



## titanBFG (Sep 27, 2010)

I will never understand tool's "appeal". As far as i am concerned the only people who got into that band were white trash and poor kids. 

and if anyone is interested in seeing an actual good show... go see russian circles, or minus the bear, or converge. metal bands are always lame live (save metal bands who actually give a shit about music, and are not just trying to be faggots who sound like monsters), as metal is music's wcw.


----------



## oldbulllee (Sep 27, 2010)

meshuggah/ exit fest serbia.
several orders of magnitude above anything else i've seen live in terms of sheer sonic magnificence.
tightest, heaviest and most brutal sounding live act in my life so far.
i had problems believing what i was hearing for first couple of minutes. after that i was just grinning like an idiot entire time. and a few days later too.


----------



## Soubi7string (Sep 30, 2010)

that made me wanna peel out my eyes and make the bad man go away.
Check 
Beneath The Massacre
GG Allin
Carpathian Forest
Viraemia
Waking The Cadaver
Nevermore


----------



## Ballistic 21 (Oct 3, 2010)

I've seen a lot of people saying i need to get out more or need to go to more shows, I go to shows quite frequently and listen to a lot of different genres. 
I'm not going to lie, i was hyped up on painkillers from a recent surgery when i posted that video. 
Although this is one of my favorite bands i will say this video doesn't come close to capturing them.



Infinity Complex said:


> To the OP:
> 
> How many shows have you been to? I don't want to come off as a dick, but please do yourself a favor, and go to more shows.
> 
> ...



Yeah dude I've seen Whitechapel twice in two very small venues and it was just ridiculous to simply put it. They were all really nice guys as well.


I agree completely that every band is better in a small club,
the show just seems more intimate when people are just shoved together listening to music they love.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Oct 4, 2010)

Wait, let me take back what I said. Not _EVERY_ band is better in a club. Cannibal Corpse in a small venue sucked. I don't know if they sucked on stage, but the shear amount of people going nuts took away from the show. I've been in a riot, and a fucking war zone that were calmer than that show.

I do want to see DEP though, so I can start saying that Cannibal show was tame.


----------



## Soubi7string (Oct 4, 2010)

The almighty CANNIBAL CORPSE IS AMAZING LIVE
I mean dude George fisher knows what he's doing and knows how to get a crowd going
For a band that doesn't move much, they're amazing live
Saw them at the masquerade in atl
The faceless is also quite amazing.saw them with dying fetus and beneath the massacre all of those bands are AMAZING LIVE
Even DF was bangin dude


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 4, 2010)

Varcolac said:


> Oh, and Maiden. Maiden Maiden Maiden. Maiden Maiden Maiden Maiden. Energy pours off the stage at a Maiden show. They're astounding. Bruce Dickinson is your daddy and you know it.


----------



## DaveCarter (Oct 4, 2010)

Karnivool definitely stood out as one of the best, the sound was excellent that night and the band were really on form, it was literally like listening to the CD...but live and rather loud  Their vocalist is scarily accurate live....


----------



## Acatalepsy (Oct 5, 2010)

Suffocation>>>every other band

Also though Wodensthrone and Diamanthian were pretty mint


----------



## gangaman (Oct 5, 2010)

Meshuggah , Martyr , The faceless ,Veil of Maya , and Rusko where the best show ive seen in my entire life!


----------



## TMM (Oct 5, 2010)

signalgrey said:


> any singer that does the one legged hardcore hop should be shot.



+10,000. Actually, I'd rather just see an NFL linebacker clip him mid-air.

and...



Andii said:


> ...Also Necrophagist: Seeing them perform what seems impossible so flawlessly is a sight that everyone needs to behold....



+1 I've seen them twice now, and was absolutely floored both times.

Also, Cannibal Corpse was amazing to see live. I saw them at the Palladium in Worcester, after a bunch of metalcore / deathcore bands had played, and my ears suddenly perked up. It was like, "...oh, right, and this is what real metal actually sounds like."

Finally, Nile? Yeah, just intensely brutal live.


----------



## Murmel (Oct 5, 2010)

Never seen them live in person, but their live DVDs are ridiculous.

The Gazette.


----------



## beefshoes (Oct 12, 2010)

Opeth on Progressive Nation 08.
All of the bands were great but Dream Theater's set was full of Systematic Chaos songs which I am not a fan of and BTBAM's set was super short. I have never really checked out Three before or after the gig.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 12, 2010)

Predicting flame-age for this butttttt...

August Burns Red is potentially the greatest live show I've ever seen, and I've seen them five times. BECAUSE. The absolute passion that you can tell they feel for what they are playing, doing, saying, is ridiculous. You think a hardcore/metalcore band, and you expect skinny jeans, long obscure hair, gauges, tattoos, girl clothes, jerseys, flatbill hats, etc. ABR five or six years ago I saw... 

Polos, regular t-shirts, khaki shorts, standard jeans. I find out before they go on that I've been hanging out with them the WHOLE NIGHT. Then they go on and throw out this raw beautiful emotion. I see them the following year in a different state and they remember me! I am still in contact with them to this day, sometimes they drop me messages to see how I'm doing, etc. 

I think some bands just can transcend genres and stereotypes and just make fantastic music. 

Also I opened for Cattle Decapitation and the vocalist *barfed* on a girl's leg off the edge of the stage. Fucking brutal.


----------



## Razzy (Oct 12, 2010)

The Armada said:


> Also I opened for Cattle Decapitation and the vocalist *barfed* on a girl's leg off the edge of the stage. Fucking brutal.


 
That is HILARIOUS!


----------



## JamesM (Oct 12, 2010)

It was like, four feet away from me and I almost died laughing. Then realized that that was absolutely the most metal thing I'd ever seen in my whole entire life.


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 13, 2010)

Nine Inch Nails

Every time I've seen them but especially on the Lights in the Sky tour. It was abso-fucking-lutely amazing.


----------



## I Voyager (Oct 25, 2010)

Off the top of my head...
Maiden
Nevermore
Kreator
Slayer
Symphony X
Cannibal Corpse
Korn
Heaven and Hell


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Oct 25, 2010)

i will never see a show better than a mutemath show. seen them twice


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 28, 2010)

Karnivool \ Thread


----------



## petereanima (Oct 28, 2010)

Varcolac said:


> Oh, and Maiden. Maiden Maiden Maiden. Maiden Maiden Maiden Maiden. Energy pours off the stage at a Maiden show. They're astounding. Bruce Dickinson is your daddy and you know it.




+1. Easily the best live-band ever. Also my favourite band, ever, for all times. I've seen them...uhm...6 times now i think, not one bad show, every single concert was amazing. They just topped themselves with the setlist at the "Somewhere Back In Time"-Tour.


Second best thing i've ever seen live, was Heaven & Hell. Hearing "Children Of The Sea" live for the first time, played by _that_ line-up, put tears in my eyes.

Also amazing live, but nowhere close to those: Ion Dissonance, The Faceless, Arsis - see them play and be impressed by the HOLY FUCKING TIGHTNESS (ID, i'm looking your way)...seriously, awesome live bands!

I enjoyed Opeth and Mastodon also very much live.


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 28, 2010)

Triple7 said:


> Karnivool \ Thread



Apparently not. Look! More posts.


----------



## avenger (Oct 28, 2010)

The Armada said:


> Also I opened for Cattle Decapitation and the vocalist *barfed* on a girl's leg off the edge of the stage. Fucking brutal.


Cattle is nuts live, singer is a crazy person.


----------



## AVWIII (Oct 30, 2010)

Unexpect in a small venue is one of the most powerful/entertaining live shows I've ever seen.
Do Make Say Think in any venue is just as amazing.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Oct 30, 2010)

I can't really choose any top performance as I'd probably be having too much fun to pay attention to exactly how tight they are but the 2 best shows I've ever been to were both at The House of Blues.

Summer Slaughter this year and Thrash & Burn last year.

If I wasn't digging the performance, I was having a blast in the crowd.
WHICH REMINDS ME, I'd probably have to say Decrepit Birth right about now.
They got us all so freakin' rowdy.


----------



## butch (Oct 31, 2010)

I've been to hundreds of shows, everywhere from the local youth organization gym (some local guys) to the largest of stadiums (86 Monsters of Rock, VH, Scorps, Dokken, Metallica, Kingdom Come) and have seen tons of bands (Aerosmith to ZZ top, Alabama to TSO). Not to big on the hardcore thing, but whatever, even have seen a few of those.

Hands down, one of if not the best show/band I have seen was Prince. Say what you will about the little freak, but you have a super solid band (no setlist, will pull anything from his catalog at any time), and oh yeah, Prince will do a 20 minute jam ending to "Purple Rain" that will make you cry-through a Strat, and a few Boss pedals he has on stage. Saw him in the round, do two -plus hours. Never a dull moment while unifying the most culturally diverse crowd ever!

His last run through Philly was three nights-in an arena, in the round. I dare another major act to do this...
Night 1, no opener: three hours. Did another show an hour after that in a 1,500 seater by invite only. Two more hours.
Night 2, Jill Scott opener (not bad, not my thing): two plus hours, half rare, and that "Purple Rain" jam.
Night 3, Morris Day and the Time opener: Prince played half the Time set from under the stage, and then did three hours on his own.

Now that Prince is doing a Vegas stint, may be another reason for a field trip. Haven't been to Vegas in 10 years.


----------



## Enselmis (Oct 31, 2010)

Opeth, Gojira, TesseracT.

3 bands I will see before I die. 

I swear it.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Oct 31, 2010)

that was awful.


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 31, 2010)

Rush is by far the best live band I have seen. Although Maiden was also pretty awesome, the energy Maiden has at that age is something.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 1, 2010)

SirMyghin said:


> Rush is by far the best live band I have seen. Although Maiden was also pretty awesome, the energy Maiden has at that age is something.


 Rush is amazing


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 1, 2010)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> Rush is amazing



That is the reason I have caught them 3x and am only 24. R30 when I was 18, Snakes and Arrows leg 1 (they played like 9 tunes of S&A, very amazing show, probably their best performance I have seen), and the recent Time Machine tour with all of Moving Pictures was excellent. Not a huge MP fan, but I really enjoyed Vital signs (was looking forward to that). Cameras eye was surprisingly excellent (was not looking forward to that).


----------

